# freie Alternative zu Skype

## Lore

Hallo,

frage mich, ob es eine freie Alternative zu Skype gibt,die die gleichen Vorteile bietet. Sprich problemlos hinter Firewall und NAT funktioniert. Hab leider bei google nichts gefunden.

----------

## _hephaistos_

was passt dir an skype nicht? dass es NICHT opensource ist?

ciao

----------

## Lore

Genau das.

Es wird ein proprietäres (schreib man das so?) Protokoll verwendet und niemand weiß, was da passiert.

Bei Kazaa sind ja auch noch einige "Features" eingebaut, die nicht zum Vorteil des Benutzers sind. Deshalb tauchte ja KazaaLite auf.

Skype ist von den Machern von Kazaa, deshalb ist mir nicht wohl dabei.

----------

## Squiddle

das sip protokoll funktioniert gut hinter firewall und NAT dank Asterisk proxy

Außerdem ist die NAT in x Jahren kein Thema mehr (dank IPv6). Wird auch zeit  :Smile: 

ich habe skype auch langsam verbannt.

Kostenlose nummer bei sipgate.de registrieren und echte VoIP Telefonie betreiben.

Die Kosten sind fast wie bei skypeOut, Aber es gibt Abkommen mit vielen anderen VoIP anbietern, zu denen Telefonie kostenlos ist, z.B. das web.de Freephone Netz.

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

kphone wäre da vielleicht was für dich. Unterstützt SIP usw.

gnomemeeting hat leider noch keine SIP Unterstützung aber zumindest ist die Sprachqualität zwischen h323 Usern sehr gut  :Smile: 

-cruxnor

----------

## Lore

Gut, hab nun einen sipgate account und kphone. Mittlerweile bin ich schon soweit, dass es klingelt wenn ich von meinem Handy aus anrufe und das ich dann mein eigenes Echo höre (in besch. Quali). Nett.

Ich benutze kphone 4.1.0. Wenn ich was an den sip-Einstellungen ändere, bekomm ich einen Segmentation Fault (Lösung war, den Quelltext von deren HP zu besorgen. Kompilieren. Mit dem Kompilat die Konfig-Dateien bearbeiten. ).

Irgendwie kann mich das ganze nicht zu Begeisterungsrufen hinreißen...

Wie bekomm ich wenigstens mal kphone richtig zum laufen?

----------

## derFrank

Wenn es nur darum geht mit Freunden oder Familie kostenlos zu telefonieren, wäre doch vielleicht auch Teamspeak www.goteamspeak.com eine Alternative.

Ist iirc zwar auch Closed Source, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man einen kleineren Server lizenzfrei betreiben.

Falls der eigene Server aber hinter einer ADSL-Leitung steht, wird man da vermutlich eh nicht mehr als 5 oder 10 User gleichzeitig drauf haben können, was aber für o.g. Anwendungszwecke i.d.R. völlig ausreichend ist.

Habs selber noch nicht verwendet, kann also auch nichts zur Tonqualität sagen.

derFrank

----------

## cruxnor

 *Lore wrote:*   

> in besch. Quali)

 

aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Mit kphone habe ich bisher noch nie eine annehmbare Sprachqualität erhalten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es nur darum geht mit Freunden oder Familie kostenlos zu telefonieren, wäre doch vielleicht auch Teamspeak www.goteamspeak.com eine Alternative. 
> 
> 

 

Neija die Qualität ist da auch nicht gerade viel besser.

Mit Gnomemeeting habe ich die besten Resultate erhalten. Die Stimmen kamen nicht verzehrt rüber, kaum Rauschen usw

Hoffen wir, dass bald der CVS-Zweig SIP-Unterstützung erfährt!

...hth...

-cruxnor

----------

## zinion

Ich nutze für den Clan TS2 und kphone für SIP. Ich hatte auch diese Segmention Faults nach dem Einstellungen ändern - aber nach dem letzten emerge --sync habe ich mal neu emerged weil ich im bugzilla irgendwas von nem patch gelesen habe und seitdem geht es auch mit der eBuild. Funzt bei mir wunderbar hinter der NAT.

TS2 hat übrigens eine hervorragende Sprachqualität wenn man die richtigen Codecs wählt und den Output nicht übersteuert. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach eine ganz andere Kategorie als Skype und SIP-Telefonie. TS ist mehr ein Chatraum - wenn ich mit jemandem reden will muss ich ihn vorher dennoch bitten erst zu joinen. Bei SIP hingegen kann man anklingeln  :Wink: 

----------

## Lore

Wichtig für mich wär auch eine eigene Rufnummer. Das bietet mir sipgate. Dann könnte ich auf einen O2 Genion Vertrag verzichten und ganz auf IP Telefonie umstellen.

Wär es denn wirklich so schwer, etwas wie Skype zu reimplemntieren, aber diesmal Open Source?

Was ist z.B. mit diesem wideband Codec? Gibt es da frei verfügbare Libraries?

Ich denk, damit steht und fällt das Projekt.

Die P2P Technik dürfte nicht so das Problem werden. Dann noch irgendwo einen Anmelde-Server hinstellen, fertig.

Vielleicht könnte man auch auf der Skype-Api aufsetzen (die wird angeblich bald veröffentlich) und daraus ein FreeSkype basteln.

----------

## Sas

Also bei mir ist die KPhone Qualität eigentlich in Ordnung, musste nur den Puffer auf 20ms stellen.

----------

## zinion

Jo ich weiss net, was es an kphone auszusetzen gibt. Ok - es könnte schöner und umfangreicher sein. Aber sonst?

----------

## tam

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Jo ich weiss net, was es an kphone auszusetzen gibt

 

Ich habe mit kphone noch immer das Problem, dass ich den Angerufenen nicht hören kann. Er kann mich hören aber ich ihn nicht.

----------

## Lore

 *Quote:*   

> Jo ich weiss net, was es an kphone auszusetzen gibt. Ok - es könnte schöner und umfangreicher sein. Aber sonst?

 

Och, nichts, außer, dass es nicht funktioniert  :Shocked: 

----------

## zinion

Was funktioniert bei dir nicht? Bei mir geht es nämlich einwandfrei.

@tam: Mal mit den SIP Funktionen gespielt? Bei manchen geht es ohne STUN-Server (stun.sipgate.net:10000 für sipgate nutzer) bei anderen mit besser. Mal von TCP nach UDP gewechselt?

----------

## tam

 *zinion wrote:*   

> @tam: Mal mit den SIP Funktionen gespielt? Bei manchen geht es ohne STUN-Server (stun.sipgate.net:10000 für sipgate nutzer) bei anderen mit besser. Mal von TCP nach UDP gewechselt?

 

Habe gestern die FAQ bei GMX durchgelesen, und tatsächlich klappt es wenn ich das ohne stun mache. UPD hatte ich vorher auch schon.

Allerdings ist die Sprachqualität recht mies um Vrgl. zum GMX NetPhone unter Windows.

----------

## Squiddle

 *tam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings ist die Sprachqualität recht mies um Vrgl. zum GMX NetPhone unter Windows.

 

hast du die verschiedenen codecs ausprobiert unter preferences->audio?

----------

## zinion

Jop und ausserdem noch mit der Payload-Größe spielen.

----------

## Tazok

Mal ne Frage: Gibt es eigentlich Internet-Provider in Deutschland, bei denen man keinen Telefonanschluss mitbestellen muss?

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr das macht.

Und noch was: Wie sieht bei Internet-Telefonie mit Kryptographie aus?

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

wenn du auf das Problem anspielst, dass man nur einen DSL-Anschluss erhält, solange man einen "normalen" Telefonanschluss hat, dann nein. Im Moment sind die Provider im Streit bzw. vor Gericht mit der Telekom, da sie den Kunden einen DSL-Anschluss bereitstellen wollen ohne einen Telefonanschluss.

Wie das ausgehen wird keine Ahnung, die Zeit wirds zeigen.

-cruxnor

----------

## cruxnor

Vielleicht ist das hier ja ne Alternative für dich?

http://www.golem.de/0501/35807.html

----------

## zinion

 *cruxnor wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist das hier ja ne Alternative für dich?
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0501/35807.html

 

Hm schön UMTS für stationären Betrieb :/. Noch mehr Strahlenalarm im Wohnzimmer zwischen Handy, DECT-Telefon, PCs und WLAN. Naja wers mag - vielleicht sollte man grundsätzlich darüber nachdenken, Schlafzimmer in Zukunft als strahlenschutzräume zu bauen, damit man wenigstens nachts nicht verseucht wird  :Wink: 

----------

## Kraymer

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage: Gibt es eigentlich Internet-Provider in Deutschland, bei denen man keinen Telefonanschluss mitbestellen muss?

 

Ein Kumpel von mir ist Kunde von QSC, die bieten das. Er ist total zufrieden. Dank Internet via QSC und nen Genionvertrag ist er rundumversorgt und brauch keinen herkömmlichen Telefonanschluß.

----------

## Inte

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> was passt dir an skype nicht? dass es NICHT opensource ist?

 

Gerade wollte ich ein Systemupdate fahren und Skype wollte mir Qt ziehen!  :Mad: 

Dabei bin ich so stolz auf mein Qt-freies System. Na ja, jetzt hab ich die neue Version erstmal maskiert und die alte Version (0.92.0.2) behalten.

... und nun? Hoffen das in skype-1.0.0.8 GTK benutzt wird? Das ist so wahrscheinlich, wie KDE im nächsten Release auf tk/tcl umsteigt.  :Laughing: 

Ich hab keinen Bock mehr.  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Dabei bin ich so stolz auf mein Qt-freies System. Na ja, jetzt hab ich die neue Version erstmal maskiert und die alte Version (0.92.0.2) behalten.
> 
> ... und nun? Hoffen das in skype-1.0.0.8 GTK benutzt wird? Das ist so wahrscheinlich, wie KDE im nächsten Release auf tk/tcl umsteigt. 

 

warum geht dir QT so auf den sack?

ich geh genau in die Gegenrichtung und bin bald (naja...) GTK frei  :Smile: 

und zum programmieren ist QT auch ein Hammer...

----------

## Fauli

Was ist an Qt so schlimm?

Ich kann verstehen, dass es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, und der eine Anwendungen bevorzugt, die das Gtk-Toolkit verwenden, und andere lieber Anwendungen benutzen, die auf Qt aufbauen und wiederum andere eher mit ncurses-basierten Programmen auf der Konsole arbeiten.

Aber nur wegen des verwendeten GUI-Toolkits auf eine ansonsten überzeugende Anwendung zu verzichten, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## Inte

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> warum geht dir QT so auf den sack?

 Ist zwar [OT] aber ...

Qt-Applikationen wirken halt wie aus einem Guss. Ich habe es lieber, wenn ich für jede Aufgabe ein eigenes Programm mit seinem eigenen Stil habe, dass nicht gleich mit allen anderen Anwendungen verknüpft ist. Stichwort Interoperabilität

Die Abhängigkeiten sind ein Grauss, wenn man einen simplen Windowmanager benutzt.

Kleines Beispiel: K3B will mir 80MB an Abhängigkeiten (über 30 Pakete, z.B. kdelibs, kde-env, etc) ziehen. Xcdroast ist irgendwie nicht so gross. (OK, kann auch weniger)

Ich mag das Design/die Themes nicht  :Wink: 

Stimmt zwar nicht, aber irgenwie ist für mich Qt == KDE. Ich mag kein KDE  :Wink: 

Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich Qt nicht mag?  :Razz: 

[OT] sieht fast aus wie [QT]  :Laughing: 

Wie Du sicherlich bemerkt hast, ist es Geschmackssache welche Bibliothek benutzt wird (wurde ja schon in 1000 anderen Thread diskutiert). Ich gehöre halt zum GTK-Lager und habe bisher immer eine - mir ausreichende - Alternative zu vermeindlichen Super-Qt-Tools gefunden. Nur Skype ist der Fels in der Brandung.

Meine Vernarrtheit geht so weit, dass ich wahrscheinlich bei Skype aussteige und warte bis GnomeMeeting SIP implementiert.

----------

## Kraymer

Das hier sieht interessant aus. Ich werd's testen, sobald ich mir ein Headset organisiert hab..

Es scheint außerdem minisip zu geben.. Auch mal testen.. Warum liest man immer nur von kphone, linphone und skype?! Es scheint doch durchaus oss-alternativen zu geben.. Zugegeben, ich hab bis heut auch noch nie was davon gehört, auch wenn ich mich schon länger nach voip-programmen für linux umschaue  :Wink: 

PS: Speaking about skype: http://nic.phys.ethz.ch/news/1106655341/index_html ist ganz interessant und enthält auch interessante links. Lesen, people!

----------

## stahlsau

Hi

@inte: wenn du kein QT willst, lad dir direkt von skype.com die static-binary runter, die läuft auch ohne.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Quote:*   

> Qt-Applikationen wirken halt wie aus einem Guss. Ich habe es lieber, wenn ich für jede Aufgabe ein eigenes Programm mit seinem eigenen Stil habe, dass nicht gleich mit allen anderen Anwendungen verknüpft ist. Stichwort Interoperabilität 

 

und genau das gefällt mir eigentlich. es ist alles im selben look&feel und das ist für den Anwender sicher kein Fehler...

 *Inte wrote:*   

> [*]Die Abhängigkeiten sind ein Grauss, wenn man einen simplen Windowmanager benutzt.
> 
> Kleines Beispiel: K3B will mir 80MB an Abhängigkeiten (über 30 Pakete, z.B. kdelibs, kde-env, etc) ziehen. Xcdroast ist irgendwie nicht so gross. (OK, kann auch weniger)

 

dass k3b 80MB an Abhängigkeiten ziehen will, dafür ist aber nicht QT schuld.

k3b ist ein K* Programm, welches div. includes von den kdelibs bzw. kdebase verwendet. und so setzt sich das dann fort  :Smile: 

is ja bei einem gnome programm das gleiche...

cheers

----------

## Kraymer

Ok, wer Lust hat, sich nicht mehr über gnome- oder Qt-Abhängigkeiten zu ärgern, sondern telefonieren möchte, für den hab ich wieder nen Tip..

X-Lite.. gibt's für Windows und MacOS. Ich hab's heut mal installiert, und unter wine scheint es wunderbar zu laufen. Ich hatte heute nur mal für ne Stunde ein Headset geliehen, daher kann ich kein endgülitiges Urteil abgeben.. Aber mehr als meine ersten Gehversuche mit kphone sind mit Sicherheit drin.. Schade, aber kphone kann von der Sprachqualität nun echt gar nix!

minisip und sflphone, die ich zwei Beiträge früher vorgeschlagen hatte.. waren mir zu aktig zu kompilieren (hatte ja drauf spekuliert, daß das jemand anders mal ausprobiert *g), wegen vieler Abhängigkeiten und wenig Zeit. linphone scheint ohne gnome nicht abzugehn, und auf alle gnome-Abhängigkeiten hab ich keine Lust.. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären hehe  :Wink: 

Sebastian

----------

## zinion

Jo was ist falsch an qt? Warum werden manche Sachen immer nicht mehr gemocht, nur weil sie einen sehr professionellen Eindruck hinterlassen? Man vergleiche k3b mit so etwas komischen wie x-cd-roast und so...

----------

## Kraymer

Ich find qt auch schöner als die anderen widgets, gtk1/2 allen voran - schlimmer noch das reine X-widget, buah.. finde daher auch, daß kde besser aussieht als gnome (zumindest im allgemeinen).

Über Geschmack lässt sich also doch ganz vorzüglich streiten..

----------

## stahlsau

Hi,

hier gehts doch garnicht darm, ob qt mist ist oder nicht. Es geht nur darum, das manche (including /me) keine lust haben qt zu installieren (oder auch noch das halbe kde im Fall des k3b [was imo WIRKLICH mistig ist]).

Der Trend geht nunmal immer mehr dahin, die einzelnen Programme mit möglichst wenigen Abhängigkeiten zu designen, was ich auch gut finde.

Im Fall skype benutz ich halt die precompiled-static-binaries, so brauch ich kein qt.

----------

